# Any good claim to fames?



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

The thread about dating someone famous got me thinking about if anyone here got any good claims to fame. Anyone grew up with, friends with, had a drink with or met someone really famous? Or anyone actually dated a star (who is prepared to say who)??

There must be some claims to fame here that will leave others reeling in jealousy!

Ill start but be prepared to have your day p1ssed off.......I was in the crowd as a child in Roland's Rat Race

Now stop your jealousy and share any claims you may have :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

asc said:


> The thread about dating someone famous got me thinking about if anyone here got any good claims to fame. Anyone grew up with, friends with, had a drink with or met someone really famous? Or anyone actually dated a star (who is prepared to say who)??
> 
> There must be some claims to fame here that will leave others reeling in jealousy!
> 
> ...


Lol no sorry


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

My auntie used to drink with Rose west- that's about it lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

I saw one of the chuckle brothers in Tesco, didn't count is though as it was one of them, and it was the short one


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tim Henman used to be in the year above me at my school and Tom Hardy was in the year below me.

Didn't speak to either of them though even though there was only about 200 people in the whole school.


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

stedebs24 said:


> I played a game af footy with geoff hurst in 1994, was on his team, *i actually scored off one of his crosses* :thumb:
> 
> Iv'e met barry mcguigan too, realy nice fella... That was in the same year, i was 12 and bigger than him then.
> 
> Lastly, i met and drank with john aldridge after beating man united in 2001, a great night


Take a bow mate, goooood claim!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> My auntie used to drink with Rose west- that's about it lol


i take it she never baybysat for you?


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Was at school with Julian Clairey.

Have chatted to Elle Macpherson - more than once.

I know Gillian Anderson well enough that she'll come over to me in a restaurant to chat and would stop to talk to me in the street.

:cowboy:


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Duncan from blue was a few years above me at school.

I am also Jesus' 2nd cousin. Have that.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Me,Jay Cutler, Kai Greene, Ronnie Coleman, Phil Heath and Branch Warren played knock knock ginger (where you knock the door and run away) Arnold went nuts chasing us down the street.

Other than that, no nothing.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

In a work capacity I have visited Highgrove House in Tetbuty (family home of Prince Charles). It wasn't a big thing for me as I hate the royals. I have also been to Cathy Barrys (pornstar) house twice in a work capacity, dealing with problems following their strenuous work.

Most importantly I've shared a pint with Lee Evens who is a very genuinely nice guy.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I sold donuts to Sam Torrance.

I said to him "are you..."

Before i could say anything else, he winked, said yes I am, and walked off.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

i know tom daley, lewis smith, dan keatings and had dealings with Sir Matthew Pinsent (previously sponsored by his drink company).

friends with numerous other olympians and a sydney 2000 gold metalist


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

neurospike7 said:


> Was at school with Julian Clairey.
> 
> Have chatted to Elle Macpherson - more than once.
> 
> ...


Couple of good ones there Spike... what sort of circles do you move in lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I also fvcked the girl out of the pop group Hanson.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I also fvcked the girl out of the pop group Hanson.


Don't know how to break this to you gently Smitch... :lol:


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

My mate was an extra in Eastenders :laugh:


----------



## ld14 (Jun 16, 2011)

My face was all over the news about 4 years ago for doing a pitch invasion if that counts!?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I worked on the video for "3 lions" and got robbie fowler's England shirt off him. @ stedebs - I also met Geoff hurst on that shoot! Top bloke.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Katherine Jenkins pinched my bum - and also remarked in her rather lovely accent "Well you're a big boy arn't you"


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

I had a cup of coffee with Tom Hanks, whilst he was filming the divinci code, a very nice guy.

And my dad was a drinking buddy of Errol Flyn (for those that are old enough to remember him.)


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

Met a good few bands the most famous being Green Day cos my brother knows a guy Larry who signed them to Lookout Records years ago.

My bro is friends with Jamie Hince from The Kills, now married to Kate Moss

Couple of guys I know or played football with have become sports pros.

Sold a bit of cod to Stephen Hendry in Morrisons in Perth and had a chat about Hearts cos he supports em too

But... My best 1 is

When I was a kid my auntie was taking me n my 2 cousins to Alton Towers. On the way down we stopped at a service station for a slash. There was a GMTV roadshow on this day.

I went for a **** and being a kid I never washed my hands as you do. Mr Motivator turned round to me and said "Are you not washing your hands young man?" To which I just said "Na".

He called me the most disgusting child he has ever met or something like that so I just said "**** off" and walked away :laugh:

Good times...


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> Katherine Jenkins pinched my bum - and also remarked in her rather lovely accent "Well you're a big boy arn't you"


You lucky lad... she's stunning, a genuine 10/10 girl


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Shook hands with princess diana.


----------



## bigdazz (Jan 12, 2012)

was an extra in the film green streets was a good time acting like a holigan

also grew up with danny macintosh now a pro boxer


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Trained with Ewen.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

My mate at work is olly murs' cousin, or olly murs is his cousin lol

Both a couple of cúnts


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> My mate at work is olly murs' cousin, or olly murs is his cousin lol
> 
> Both a couple of cúnts


Stab in the dark here... but I'd say they are probably both each others cousins :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Stab in the dark here... but I'd say they are probably both each others cousins :lol:


Yeah I thought they were related somehow but couldn't figure it out? That makes sense though cheers mate


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

met stuart pearce, scored a penalty against him (years ago)

worked on his x5

and worked on shane longs 335i


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

saw simon cowell last night in blkpool britians got tallent greating all the 'fans'

what a cnut

oh and i saw kirk from corrie fall down the stairs at the trafford centre


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

I've known Andy McNab (not his real name) all my life

Went to the same school as Paris Hilton

And JFK

and Robert De Niros kids

and Woody Allens kids.

Erm...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

t4tremendous said:


> i take it she never baybysat for you?


LOL nope 'fraid not


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

i went to school with Jamie Bell, although the lad left due to been hammerd everyday.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I once touched jacki degg on the boob at max power live, then got escorted from the building, then i went home and waxed my bmx, using one of the samples i got at the show...


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I've known Andy McNab (not his real name) all my life
> 
> Went to the same school as Paris Hilton
> 
> ...


Your name paul gadd by any chance?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> Your name paul gadd by any chance?


hahaha u dirty bastard.

im too young to have been at school with paris and jfk, just same school as them..


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Played poker with Lennox Lewis in the WSOP main event in Vegas 2006, he's absolutely terrible but who the fk is gonna say anything :lol:

Played Snooker against Steve Davis, Alex Higgins, Cliff Thorburn, Tony Knowles, Willie Thorne, Terry Griffiths and a few others.

Been on the **** with Steve Davis and Michael Greco a few times in Vegas and Shane Lynch too.

Met Prince Charles when I was doing basic training at HMS Raleigh in 1999, got in trouble for making a joke when he spoke to me 

We were all in the block washing room cleaning clothes while he was walking around, he came in stopped to chat to a few people then said to me

'Washing clothes are you?'

As my DO told me afterwards

'No it's ironing sir'

Wasn't the correct reply :lol:


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Snogged Kerry Katona a while back, not something i'm proud of.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Ive also kisses Jodie marsh about 5 years ago in a club lol told her it was my bday lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

went down on dawn french found a terrys chocolate orange down there


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Slept round gary glitters when i was 5, dont remember much when i woke up.


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

im pretty sure i invented the word chillax!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Sharp161 said:


> im pretty sure i invented the word chillax!


Pretty sure you live on cloud 9


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

2004mark said:


> You lucky lad... she's stunning, a genuine 10/10 girl


In my head I was this cool 

In reality I was like drooling Homer


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

My old man and uncle went to school with dorian yates and knew him when he first started training.

My grandad cooked for the queen

I met gareth barry in a toy shop

Also met example at a clothes shop in birmingham


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> Pretty sure you live on cloud 9


One day i said it by accident about 10 years back as my brain couldn't decide weather to say chill or relax, next thing you know its on tv and all sorts!

Still no one believes me but i swear its true!


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

My Mrs is the cousin of Domonic Monaghan. My father-in-law used to play with Freddie and The Dreamers. I've sat on the Harley Davidson of "the wolfman" from Gladiators with him. I've also been in the crowd of the kids tv show 50/50. Urm... I think that's it. Oh, and my Granddad was in the newspaper for trying to burn down a house with all his kids in side, just the norm in Manchester.

EDIT: Met Audrey from corra in Cheadle Village, also bet Ken Barlow and his son at the Trafford Centre. Oh, and Gaz out of 2 pints in Stockport Town Centre.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Gloria Hunniford came to my school fete! Beat that !


----------



## J1MM333 (Sep 6, 2011)

I overtook Bryan Robson in his Red BMW on the motorway near old trafford back in 1995, Saw Alex fergusson the same day on the Theatre of Dreams Tour, Passed Kevin Keegan at Stockton Airport and my brother in law is one of the talents of KKlass, from the ninties, My eldest Lad sat next to shamed Gladiator Shadow on a flight to Northern Ireland back in 94


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

antere07 said:


> Also met example at a clothes shop in birmingham


you was in the same room as example and you didn't hit him?

neg repped


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

Wet to school with Jenny Flood from atomic kitten, year above me


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

J1MM333 said:


> I overtook Bryan Robson in his Red BMW on the motorway near old trafford back in 1995, Saw Alex fergusson the same day on the Theatre of Dreams Tour, Passed Kevin Keegan at Stockton Airport and my brother in law is one of the talents of KKlass, from the ninties, My eldest Lad sat next to shamed Gladiator Shadow on a flight to Northern Ireland back in 94


whys he shamed?


----------



## J1MM333 (Sep 6, 2011)

wasnt he shamed at the time for taking steroids and being an on tv. Maybe my memory fails me lol

thought so:http://www.independent.co.uk/news/gladiator-sacked-for-taking-steroids-1570526.html


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> you was in the same room as example and you didn't hit him?
> 
> neg repped


P!ssed me off cause once word got round he was in there it was rammed so it took an age to get served


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Met, chatted up, danced and hand my hands on Sam Faiers a*s (blond girl from towie, this was not long before she came to fame) she was a pretty nice girl to talk to, pitty I didn't get the chance to see if I could shag her as my mate ended up kicking off a fight in the club.

Met and had a drink with prince William in RAF valley in Wales whilst learning to fly. He's actually pretty down to earth and not a stuck up royal.

Met Linford Christie while I was at school.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

antere07 said:


> I met gareth barry in a toy shop


He came to my local town with Lee Hendry for a night out (God knows why) and my mate ended up chinning Hendry because he wouldn't leave his gf alone lol


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

Twisted said:


> Gloria Hunniford came to my school fete! Beat that !


She interviewed me on BBC radio Belfast in the late 70's


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

My uncle is ex primeminister of barbados

Beat that mother fcukers


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

2004mark said:


> He came to my local town with Lee Hendry for a night out (God knows why) and my mate ended up chinning Hendry because he wouldn't leave his gf alone lol


I went to school with lee hendrys brother he was a **** too haha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I did the Royal Variety Show when i was younger at the Royal Albert Hall in front of the Queen.


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Breda said:


> My uncle is ex primeminister of barbados
> 
> Beat that mother fcukers


You get free access to hedonist camps?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

chambers9k said:


> You get free access to hedonist camps?


No mate

Never met the cnut and i need to stress EX... the people got fed up with him


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Played poker with Lennox Lewis in the WSOP main event in Vegas 2006, he's absolutely terrible but who the fk is gonna say anything :lol:
> 
> Played Snooker against Steve Davis, Alex Higgins, Cliff Thorburn, Tony Knowles, Willie Thorne, Terry Griffiths and a few others.
> 
> ...


I was on that pass out. Cornwell 23s!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

I went to a catholic school and did not get sexually abused.


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

nodrog said:


> I went to a catholic school and did not get sexually abused.


Were you the 'ugly kid'....


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Ive warmed up with wayne rooney when i used to play for everton BUT thats before he was big, its when he was in the reserves.

Jan molby invited me and my dad for a game of golf but i was young and wanted to go fishing and didnt know who he was proper, my dad was gutted because i moaned at him for ages to take me fishing, when he finally did, a liverpool legend offered to take us both to play golf. Really wish id of said yes now! haha


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

asc said:


> Were you the 'ugly kid'....


No I looked like a girl.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

CRD said:


> I was in the first series of Big Brother. I was the annoying Scouse git who went on to win it, following on with a stint putting up shelves on daytime t.v.


the craig!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

Breda said:


> My uncle is ex primeminister of barbados
> 
> Beat that mother fcukers


Was he the one who made that famous sauce and sold it to the dragons den?


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

nodrog said:


> No I looked like a girl.


Ginger?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

not me but my younger brother had a funny conversation with Liam Neeson in our local as his sister lives in my village, heres convo

wee bro: 'alright Liam, big fan ive even started to getting into acting myself'

Liam Neeson: 'thats great, we could do with more young irish actors, what are acting in'

wee bro: 'just been acting the [email protected] lately'


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I served Hanson once, back in the um bop stage. They were polite their dad/manager was a tool


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

i had one of my birthday cards shaped like a JCB shown and wished a happy birthday on Playdays

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Playdays


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

I worked in a hotel where Monica lewinski was staying. Didn't get the Bill Clinton treatment but she did sort us out with a tip and was always friendly.

Chucked a rugby ball about with Jeremy guscott, met quite a few footy players, Bryan robson, John barnes, Peter beardsley, David seaman.

Chris Evans and Billie piper used to drink in the pub I used to sneak into when me and my mates were 15. We used to try and convince the barman to stick our drinks on chris' tab. On more than one occasion Chris Evans told us to **** off!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I was with some mates in the Trafford Centre, I shouted to my mate who was ahead of me, ''Oi Robbo''. I guy turned to look at me and it was Bryan Robson, so I goes ''oh hi mate, I didn't mean you''. He gave me a massive dirty look lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

I once shook hands with Jeremy Beadle, now that was a shock.


----------



## Danboon (Aug 2, 2009)

My Dads cousin was married to Diana Dors.

Had a beer with Dave Harold, a really down to earth bloke. A confident yet quiet type.

Had a beer with Freddie Star, really quiet in real life and very eccentric.

When I lived in the states, I once made a silver ring for the wife of an ex dallas cowboy. The bloke was probably 170 pounds **** wet through. Id say he was around 55 years old.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I was on a children's game show called 'Crazy Cottage'. I also used to perform with one of the tweenies and worked with the creator of the tweenies. And I've sung with Michael Ball...pretty much all theatre related.

Ooo, and my ex flat mate's cousin is Gollum and King Kong


----------



## JordanJ (Oct 29, 2011)

David Seaman ran over the end of my foot at burnham beeches once, a few days before an England match. Don't remember it well, I was only 7 or 8 I think. Dad always reminds me whenever we see him on the box


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

CRD said:


> I was in the first series of Big Brother. I was the annoying Scouse git who went on to win it, following on with a stint putting up shelves on daytime t.v.


Ha! I edited one of those daytime progs!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Saw bill murray in a hotel once. Didn't think it was him until he spoke and then got picked up in by chauffeur in a bentley


----------



## JimmyBe (Nov 8, 2011)

I worked on the set of the first harry potter film, met all the cast. They were all snotty little ****s! i'd love to stab daniel radcliffe


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Katy said:


> I was on a children's game show called 'Crazy Cottage'. I also used to perform with one of the tweenies and worked with the creator of the tweenies. And I've sung with Michael Ball...pretty much all theatre related.
> 
> *Ooo, and my ex flat mate's cousin is Gollum and King Kong*


Katy -

totally forgot I was at school with him: Andy Serkis.

we were there for 11 years together. played on the same cricket team. Andy was the wicket keeper.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

I was la la in the telly tubbies, I married po


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nodrog said:


> I was la la in the telly tubbies, I married po


Big hug


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Saw Pancho from Dirty Sanchez and his friend get thrown off a train to Cardiff for not having the right ticket and refusing to buy another one :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I met Madonna once while she was filming this vid





 about 3:20 I was driving the train. Miserable cnut, looked about 70 in a tracksuit/shades. She wouldn't talk to us as my boss was filming her on his mobile after we had signed a non disclosure form :lol:


----------



## live4ever33 (Jan 18, 2012)

Met Liam Gallagher backstage at an Oasis gig few years back, shock hands, quick picture. Also met Dermot O'Leary at a gig in Paris, he was a top bloke.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Used to know Seb Coe, when I was a nipper. Also went on 'Top of the Pops' about a million years ago.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Used to know Seb Coe, when I was a nipper. Also went on 'Top of the Pops' about a million years ago.


Where you in a band? Fess up!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Used to know Seb Coe, when I was a nipper. Also went on 'Top of the Pops' about a million years ago.


are you keith chegwin?


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

One of my best friends mother is on a certain celebrity reality show at the moment.

His dad is also a famous actor who starred most famously in Auf Wiedersehen and more recently in Benidorm. Through them i've met a lot of other famous people.

I regularly interact with top footballers such as Berbatov, Vidic, Evra amongst others, as part of job.

I've met a fair few people from semi-famous bands. A bunch of my mates in bands, 2 of which you are certain to hear on the radio at some point later this year.

My brother is mates with Example (if that counts - he's a bell-end and he makes **** music), and many other popular DJ's and MC"s.


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

Jay_1986 said:


> I worked in a hotel where Monica lewinski was staying. Didn't get the Bill Clinton treatment but she did sort us out with a tip and was always friendly.
> 
> Chucked a rugby ball about with Jeremy guscott, met quite a few footy players, Bryan robson, John barnes, Peter beardsley, David seaman.
> 
> Chris Evans and Billie piper used to drink in the pub I used to sneak into when me and my mates were 15. We used to try and convince the barman to stick our drinks on chris' tab. On more than one occasion Chris Evans told us to **** off!


Chris Evans the tight bastard, i've just seen he's worth £50 Million!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i was on 'Ask Anika' show were you asked Anika Rice to do something worthwile, i hada ask er to build a fecking football pitch for my village which they done half ****d, the gola posts didnt face eachother and there was no whites lines in the pitch so it was chaos...Also had the indiginty of asking while wearing the old mid 90's yellow Everton strip with NEC as sponsor...the shame


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

In a few true crime books (the whole UK gangster thing) and once went to the south of France and stayed with Chico of "it's chico time" fame. Sad but true! lol


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

eddie the eagle (britains famous ski jumper) lmfao came piling around the corner in my town one saturday and smashed into my chest and knocked himself to the ground.lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I said 'alright mate' to Kate Midiltons cousion once.

I was working the doors at a pub he was singing at


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> I said 'alright mate' to Kate Midiltons cousion once.
> 
> I was working the doors at a pub he was singing at


Now that, is fcuking A list


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

I've met jaws off James bond. Fooking massive bloke and little inside info for you, there not his real teeth in the film!! Ssshhh


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Went to school with a lad out of Mcfly

frankie from x factor

tom parker from the wanted

sure theres a coupe of others cant remember of the top of my head

not sure if you'd class them as famous


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> My auntie used to drink with Rose west- that's about it lol


Thats nothing. My dad used to date rose , He was called fred. Not sure what happened to him !


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

I served keith allen and his mates dinner once when working as a waiter, his mate went to tip me £20 and keith allen said "what the **** you givin him all that for?" and stopped him tipping me at all.

Absolute cock-end


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Thats nothing. My dad used to date rose , He was called fred. Not sure what happened to him !


LOL, mines true story though


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> My auntie used to drink with Rose west- that's about it lol





Fatstuff said:


> LOL, mines true story though


So your from the glouster area !


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> So your from the glouster area !


my daaad is, we also went to see the house when i was young and for some reason i just vomited! freaky lol


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I was on jim'll fix it


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> I was on jim'll fix it


hopefully not his coffin


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

I done a bit of security work for Sean Bean (sharps rifles), I had to hold back about a hundred screaming middle age women that wanted to get to him, madness.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

My friend used to have her ciggie breaks with Noddy Holder.

And I used to pass a Pat Butcher lookalike every day driving to work! Reckon that counts, as someone was actually trying to look like Pat Butcher, even had PAT personalised reg plate!


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Ex girl friend was named the sinner from pinner in the sun, for movie she was in called the lover , father was producer on hellraiser 1 and 2, and last teddy sheringham nicked by bird the horrible man


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

lucanuk said:


> Ex girl friend was named the sinner from pinner in the sun, for movie she was in called the lover , father was producer on hellraiser 1 and 2, and last teddy sheringham nicked by bird the horrible man


in English?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Im sleeping with Rihana


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I seen Kev who used to be in Biker Grove in Selfriges


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Had a curry with Keith Allen

Watched an athletics meet at cosford with Fatima Whitbread and Linford Christie

Trained with Brian Jacks (judo and champions fame)

Used to know DJ SY


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

expletive said:


> Had a curry with Keith Allen


Did he stop anyone tipping the waiter?



FrankDangerMaus said:


> I served keith allen and his mates dinner once when working as a waiter, his mate went to tip me £20 and keith allen said "what the **** you givin him all that for?" and stopped him tipping me at all.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I met a load of the Man City team last yr working on there training ground, pity l didnt know who any of the fu*kers were really !


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Did he stop anyone tipping the waiter?


No mate

Oh and another two claims

I met Breda and Ewen


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

done a job outside jennifer ellison's house about 2years ago in widnes


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lucanuk said:


> Ex girl friend was named the sinner from pinner in the sun, for movie she was in called the lover , father was producer on hellraiser 1 and 2, and last teddy sheringham nicked by bird the horrible man


Was she the girl who they couldnt decide if the orgasm was real or fake mate ?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Im sleeping with Rihana


I wondered where she [email protected]@ked of to on a thursday night


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I got offered hotel room sex off someone who had been in the big brother house, only problem was that it was a man

(yes i declined lol)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i made the regional news paper headlines in yorkshire @17 years old for criminal acts , also had a snippet on the local tv for it .

2010 i was in the papers in kent several times as a wheel clamper also made it on to the one show .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Raptor said:


> I got offered hotel room sex off someone who had been in the big brother house, only problem was that it was a man
> 
> (yes i declined lol)


im the first to comment on raptor being back


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

Went to the Boxing Awards last year, met Ricky Burns and George Groves (both seem v nice) but my biggest claim to fame is Tom Jones, was a very good friend of my grandfather, he got Tom involved in Welsh football in the 70's and they were friends until he died. Got a nice picture from Tom Jones of them both hanging up in my house.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Raptor said:


> I got offered hotel room sex off someone who had been in the big brother house, only problem was that it was a man
> 
> (yes i declined lol)


ha ha. good to see you back!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Asouf said:


> Sister dated Sam Allardyce's son for years
> 
> Brother dated Badly Drawns Boys sister for years
> 
> ...


If hes met beckham he's probably met my missus's cousin Toby who's his bodyguard.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

i know quite a few big name hard house/nrg djs (though most of you probably wont have a clue who they are)

Met pat sharp at a tidy weekender a few years ago (he was completely fu(ked of his tits, was pretty funny)


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

I [email protected] sir.bobby robsons neice. And my great great uncle went to artic with Scott and co.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Was an extra (walked past the camera) on Grange Hill, Eastenders and Holby City.

Pat Butcher and Dot Cotten were in my aquaerobics class.

Used to be on first name terms with most of the ****nal squad when I used to go waiting for autographs outside the training ground.

Had the whole England football team laugh at me (and a friend) and David Beckham call us 'hilarious' for hiding in the trees taking photos of them training at ****nals training ground. We fell out of the trees.

Stayed in Liv Tylers New York apartment.

Gave Justin from Hollyoaks a short personal training session.

Chatted with Jennifer Ellison and Melinda Messenger as well.

Nothing major though.


----------



## hayz (May 26, 2010)

Harry Sacks said:


> i know quite a few big name hard house/nrg djs (though most of you probably wont have a clue who they are)
> 
> Met pat sharp at a tidy weekender a few years ago (he was completely fu(ked of his tits, was pretty funny)


Try me I might know


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Mine are verne troyer in JD Sports he was buying trainers from the toddler section and Carl Cox about 20 years ago


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

hayz said:


> Try me I might know


Ben stevens, mark johnson, justin bourne, grady g, narc, rodi styles, james nardi, karim, andy farley

Have also met a few others, charlotte birch, ian m, tidy boys, paul glazby, superfast oz, lisa lashes, bk, captain tinrib to name a few

theres a load more names i cant remember that ive spoke to when i used to run a few digi labels and helped put mates with club nights


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Been on the **** with Ray Winston. LEGEND.


----------



## hayz (May 26, 2010)

Harry Sacks said:


> Ben stevens, mark johnson, justin bourne, grady g, narc, rodi styles, james nardi, karim, andy farley
> 
> Have also met a few others, charlotte birch, ian m, tidy boys, paul glazby, superfast oz, lisa lashes, bk, captain tinrib to name a few
> 
> theres a load more names i cant remember that ive spoke to when i used to run a few digi labels and helped put mates with club nights


Just finished a remix for Ben!

Trying to get a tune out on nardi's label but steve who co owns it is very choosy lol!

Paul glazby is a living legend! So gutted that he's retiring end of feb, but at least he's finishing with a 10hr set!!!!!!

Do you play out/produce?


----------



## The-Big-One (Apr 11, 2010)

I had about 5 mins on crime watch


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

hayz said:


> Just finished a remix for Ben!
> 
> Trying to get a tune out on nardi's label but steve who co owns it is very choosy lol!
> 
> ...


not anymore, i fell out of it all when i started powerlifting, didn't have the time or money to do both, cant even remember when i last put anything out on my labels lol


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

raced my transit van agaisnt that bloke on top gere who lives nere gloucester last year


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

My uncle invented Sims Theme park Theme hospital and others.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> My uncle invented Sims Theme park Theme hospital and others.


BS! Proof or LIES! 

Last year I was doing some gardening for Richard Wilson (Victor Meldrew).

Oh and I see Glen Ross all the time...served him a couple of times when I used to work in a DIY store. He is a big [email protected]!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I invented the paperclip


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

My cousin is marrying a member from the band "The Cribs".


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

I slept with sarah Harding 5 years ago. She was on a night out in Leeds with kimberely, the one from Bradford.

Fvck me she was filthy


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

2004mark said:


> He came to my local town with Lee Hendry for a night out (God knows why) and my mate ended up chinning Hendry because he wouldn't leave his gf alone lol


That's awesome mate. I lol'd


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

I am Spartacus!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ive drank with GLC ( GOLDIE LOOKING CHAIN) as they live near me


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Oh yeah I went on the drink in Newcastle once with the Steriophonics and Mark Morrison. Phonics were a right laugh... Morrison was a self important t*wa*t


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

bowen86 said:


> I am Spartacus!


i'm Spartacus


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> i'm Spartacus


Im Spartacus and so's my wife


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I got a kiss off Samantha Janus when he was in the west end musical Grease with Shane Ritchie. Must be about 15 years ago now. My drama teacher was one of the important assistant type people do got us all backstage after the show. Also met Katie Price and bought her a drink in a club in Watford, a few years ago. This was when she was only known as Jordan and I had no idea it was her because she introduced herself as Katie. Took Jeremy Clarkson out on patrol in Iraq as well as Jo Guest and razor Ruddock. Was with Ross Kemp in Afghan. Have worked for some premiership footballers and Hollywood actors as well.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> That's awesome mate. I lol'd


Even a as a Villa fan I laughed when the orange pixie hit the deck :lol:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> *I slept with sarah Harding* 5 years ago. She was on a night out in Leeds with kimberely, the one from Bradford.
> 
> Fvck me she was filthy


Best one yet :beer:

How did that come about??


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

i met the emmerdale crew at a charity ball. sat with the king brothers and got invited back to the after party - me, my mate and emmerdale cast.

was an epic night. debbie dingle would have got tanked (if she'd have let me) lol...


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> Been on the poppers with Ray Winston, have real good time just like in the navy, it's not gay if you pull out. LEGEND.


You cannot be serious, ray is the man (no **** x) didn't know he was that way inclined ^^


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Prophecy said:


> BS! Proof or LIES!
> 
> Last year I was doing some gardening for Richard Wilson (Victor Meldrew).
> 
> Oh and I see Glen Ross all the time...served him a couple of times when I used to work in a DIY store. He is a big [email protected]!


I don't know how to prove it um.....he started a company called bullfrog that he eventually sold to EA and then became there Europe MD, I'm sure if you google Les Edgar (my uncle) something will come up.


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

GeordieSteve said:


> Oh yeah I went on the drink in Newcastle once with the Steriophonics and *Mark Morrison.* Phonics were a right laugh... Morrison was a self important t*wa*t


Now that is cool!

Damn right he was a self important ****, he wrote return of the mack!?


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> My auntie used to drink with Rose west- that's about it lol


as long as you dont back to hers for a sunday roast otherwise you`d be fcuked


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

My brother's band played a gig for ACDC

they played for the steroephonics too

i was at both drinking with both bands - mental


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Met Werner Daehn in the gym hes been in a few films like XxX, Valkyrie, Enemy at the Gates etc

http://www.imdb.com/media/rm1348961280/tt0295701


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I shagged Hayley cropper from corrie lol


----------



## dandaman1990 (Mar 22, 2009)

My dads mate is hatchet harry out of lock stock and two smoking barrels and i wouldnt say that famous but frank maloney the boxing promototer i have seen them allot also seen tamer hassan at milwall


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Have had a good few chats and meet him a lot, Mr Frank Bruno. Even ran to his car and got one of his books out the boot, and signed for my daughter who was with me.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

DanB said:


> Now that is cool!
> 
> Damn right he was a self important ****, he wrote return of the mack!?


Yep, turned up with two minders and refused to walk anywhere in case he was recognised. We ended up giving him the slip


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

i was on playdays as a kid...can anyone remember it? old school ****


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

dandaman1990 said:


> My dads mate is hatchet harry out of lock stock and two smoking barrels and i wouldnt say that famous but frank maloney the boxing promototer i have seen them allot also seen tamer hassan at milwall


Wicked mate does he talk much of Lenny McLean?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> I slept with sarah Harding 5 years ago. She was on a night out in Leeds with kimberely, the one from Bradford.
> 
> Fvck me she was filthy


Full intimate details or BS


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

gabby agbonlahor is a good mate


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Luis Suarez shook my hand


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

I knew the judge in the Rosemary West trial. I studied law with his daughter Vicky


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

i have had a few drinks with robbie williams when he was in take that, he used to live across the road from the pub i used to goto. also had a picture taken with peter shilton and the fa cup last year. also sat next to nick hancock at a stoke game.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

mikep81 said:


> I got a kiss off Samantha Janus when he was in the west end musical Grease with Shane Ritchie. Must be about 15 years ago now. My drama teacher was one of the important assistant type people do got us all backstage after the show. Also met Katie Price and bought her a drink in a club in Watford, a few years ago. This was when she was only known as Jordan and I had no idea it was her because she introduced herself as Katie. Took Jeremy Clarkson out on patrol in Iraq as well as Jo Guest and razor Ruddock. Was with Ross Kemp in Afghan. Have worked for some premiership footballers and Hollywood actors as well.


What's Clarkson really like?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

CRD said:


> Some top C.T.F in here lolol!!


You really Craig phillips or is that a **** take?

What pub did your parents own in Newport?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh yeah Peter Shilton. When I worked for Plymouth Argyle (a million years ago) I went out for Chinese with Peter and some staff and players one night.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

I was told I was very handsome by Lucy Benjamin lol not really a claim to fame though and I told her that I wish she killed off Phil Mitchell.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> I slept with sarah Harding 5 years ago. She was on a night out in Leeds with kimberely, the one from Bradford.
> 
> Fvck me she was filthy


lucky barsteward.. #jealousas****


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

ok not really but..

went to school with amir khan (say hi to him if i see him when im with some of my mate who know him, but not really)

saw ricky hatton in a strip club,, and in town

david dearth once initiated a 1minute conversation with me on facebook

not so famous.. dj ironik introduced himself (only so he could then move to the girl next to me, bastard)

but unfortunately never actually had a one to one, or otherwise conversation with any1 famous  . would be a dream come true to have a conversation with arnie......or shag a pornstar lol

oh,oh,oh and shaun joseph tavernier, used to be at the same gym as me,went to his shop once and talked to him (bodybuilder),, again not exactly a mega star but thats the closest ive got...


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I was asked to a meeting in London a year or two before Ronnie Biggs came back from Rio to discuss the posibility of getting him back over here. Was his son and manager that asked


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Katherine Jenkins pinched my bum - good times!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

latblaster said:


> What's Clarkson really like?


He's a good bloke. Pretty much exactly the same as he is no TV but without the arrogance. He talks the same, uses the same mannerism's and comments. He said we were all absolutely insane, in exactly the same way as he would on TV, because of the job we were doing at the time. Plus he's a massive supporter of the Forces charity, particularly Help For Heroes and has donated some of his personal items to the rehab centre's which was kept out of the press as far as I'm aware, I know he wasn't interested in publicity for the donations.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Not exactly claims to fames...

But I grew up and went school with x2 girls who have married footballers and I've got them added on Facebook and there always posting pics in Bentley sports, posting pics of there holidays, bosting about there shopping trips to New York every other month!

I also grew up with Danny Drinkwater who I believe is on the united reserves team or something, I don't follow football so don't know much about who plays for who/ names or nowt like that...

Also went school with Mina Poli and my ex was best friends with her who's a singer, not sure on the name of the group she's in though. Only had afew videos from what I know/seen!

And finally Skyla 'singer/model' trains at my gym and my mate has ripped the back out of her...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I know one of the lads out of The Wanted. Beckham used to live just up the road from me and was recently in my local after the Man U V City match. I see Giggsy quite a lot out and about and he always lets on. I know Natasha who was with his brother and recently in Celeb Big Bro.

Also, my mate used to play for Bolton so I got to meet Djorkaeff (world cup winner) and a few of the other players a couple of times. My mates dad punched Tyrone out of Corrie the other week as well!

I'm pretty jealous though that somebody has met the Chuckle Brothers


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

big ste said:


> Not exactly claims to fames...
> 
> *But I grew up and went school with x2 girls who have married footballers and I've got them added on Facebook and there always posting pics in Bentley sports, posting pics of there holidays, bosting about there shopping trips to New York every other month!*I also grew up with Danny Drinkwater who I believe is on the united reserves team or something, I don't follow football so don't know much about who plays for who/ names or nowt like that...
> 
> ...


fml


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Popped a verticle two up wheelie through a speed camera two up 62mph in 40 limit and they sent me a piccy too!

TL1000s renthals etc


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Popped a verticle two up wheelie through a speed camera two up 62mph in 40 limit and they sent me a piccy too!
> 
> TL1000s renthals etc


Pics or it's bs


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Pics or it's bs


There you go,thought i would show,now feck off!:whistling:LOL

Now for legal reasons and lack of hard evidence, i must point out that this could not have been me on the alleged date,commiting the alleged crime in such a dangerous fashion and though it appears funny ,i certainly would not condone any such actions by anyone else.It is not big and it is not clever and if i ever see the man that was riding this said bike again i cannot be held responsible for my actions!


----------



## jamo82 (Oct 23, 2011)

i slept with a bird who was in hollyoakes years ago, wasnt nowt special and i cant even remember her name.. she was defo a whore though as i working and took me all of about 10 minutes to get in to her. staff toilet how romantic are us doorman


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

jamo82 said:


> i slept with a bird who was in hollyoakes years ago, wasnt nowt special and i cant even remember her name.. she was defo a whore though as i working and took me all of about 10 minutes to get in to her. staff toilet how romantic are us doorman


Sleeping on the job a? :nono:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BIGLBS385 said:


> There you go,thought i would show,now feck off!:whistling:LOL
> View attachment 75432
> View attachment 75433
> 
> ...


Hahaha excellent! Well done whoever that was!!!?! :whistling:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Only a bodybuilding c2f - I'm Zack 'King' Khan's design guy - designed / manage his website, posters, clothing, logo etc.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Met 50 cent & G unit at back stage MEN


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Hahaha excellent! Well done whoever that was!!!?! :whistling:


Worth some reps ??????Tight assssssssssssssss


----------



## jamo82 (Oct 23, 2011)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Sleeping on the job a? :nono:


i wasnt sleeping i was stood up if that helps :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:cool2:



jamo82 said:


> i wasnt sleeping i was stood up if that helps :whistling:


Ha Ha


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Pretty lame, but went to school with and dated Jessie J's sister, which sometimes involved 'babysitting' the 7yrs younger Jessie now and again (and she was a 'lil sh*t lol!)


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Found out my friend is a relative of Ghandi. Ok it was 2nd great uncle or something but still thought it was pretty epic. :lol:

I need more claims to fame


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Worth some reps ??????Tight assssssssssssssss


Mate, 110% worth some reps!!!

But asking for them is just plain cheeky and rude so your going to have to wait and think about your actions!!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

empzb said:


> Found out my friend is a relative of Ghandi. Ok it was 2nd great uncle or something but still thought it was pretty epic. :lol:
> 
> I need more claims to fame


That's still pretty cool though.


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

Bump into the lady who played mrs h. bucket in keeping up apperances. lovely lady only like four foot tall. also not quite the same but nirman wisdoms p.a. goes to my gym . rip funny man


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

my wife has just been featured in muscle and fitness magazine , it kind of almost mentioned me :whistling:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ewen said:


> my wife has just been featured in muscle and fitness magazine , it kind of almost mentioned me :whistling:


Pics or it's bs!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Pics or it's bs!


 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strongman/166666-uk-strongest-woman-muscle-fitness-magazine.html


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

I fingered Emlyn Hughes daughter.

I've also sold a car to Jamie Reeves (strongman) and Chris Turner (football manager)


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ewen said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strongman/166666-uk-strongest-woman-muscle-fitness-magazine.html


Impressive mate! Wish my mrs trained like that!

Bet your bed takes a beating at night with you two in it


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

i was lucky enough to see kenny kens original AVI


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

been in the local guardian for doing a runner after a meal and met a judge lol


----------



## chandelierman (Jan 12, 2011)

I am in a "specialised" lighting trade

I have met and made lights for David/Victoria beckham - Ridley scott (blade runner ) - Sultan of Bruni - had a chat with Cher about some work - i repaired Lady Margaret bed warming pan - sold a lantern to Roger taylor (queen drummer) - fitted the chandeliers in Spencer house (lady dianas parents old gaff) ...loads more but i don't like to boast :tt2:


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

went to same school as norwegian national gk Rune Jarstein. Was year above me. Used to be his neighbour. An absolute cvnt! And yeh, my mate had a fight with him. Im in the club now?


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Lou from grimefighters litter picks by my work? I'm countin that as my claim to fame!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Mate, 110% worth some reps!!!
> 
> But asking for them is just plain cheeky and rude so your going to have to wait and think about your actions!!!


Do you know how much grief that cost me to get?I crawled to my car with a broken leg and got in (just)drove to my cafe and crawled in there,then had the **** taken by all and sundry as they watched me struggle accross the floor.Then i Realised there was no photo space left on my phone so i had to remove family photo's!then getting back was the reverse story apart from running a lolypop man over(another story with pics!)

I may be locked up at any second for all my heanous crimes and no reps!

ok no probs!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MacUK said:


> Before I make any comments on those pictures... which one is yours?


the one that won .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Impressive mate! Wish my mrs trained like that!
> 
> Bet your bed takes a beating at night with you two in it


its not so bad now mate shes cutting and doing miss galaxy and will be on stage in a bikini soon lucky me 

funny you should mention beds though as ive gained some weight and every time i sit on the bed i break another slat so needing a reinforced bed very soon , good job we go at it on the floor really lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ewen said:


> its not so bad now mate shes cutting and doing miss galaxy and will be on stage in a bikini soon lucky me
> 
> funny you should mention beds though as ive gained some weight and every time i sit on the bed i break another slat so needing a reinforced bed very soon , good job we go at it on the floor really lol


Yes mate, indeed lucky you!(Cnut)

Hope you don't live in a flat mate! You can imagine the look on the downstairs neighbours faces when you smash through the floor onto the dinner table loool


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> its not so bad now mate shes cutting and doing miss galaxy and will be on stage in a bikini soon lucky me
> 
> funny you should mention beds though as ive gained some weight and every time i sit on the bed i break another slat so needing a reinforced bed very soon , good job we go at it on the floor really lol


Make your own for £100 -big as you like ours is 6'6x6'4 and is made from 1 inch ply and 4x4 it can be routed and messed with to suit,ours is in two halves so i prop mine up as we spoke about before mate!Put the old memory mattress on and its blss--A man's bed!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Do you know how much grief that cost me to get?I crawled to my car with a broken leg and got in (just)drove to my cafe and crawled in there,then had the **** taken by all and sundry as they watched me struggle accross the floor.Then i Realised there was no photo space left on my phone so i had to remove family photo's!then getting back was the reverse story apart from running a lolypop man over(another story with pics!)
> 
> I may be locked up at any second for all my heanous crimes and no reps!
> 
> ok no probs!


Mate you are getting double reps for that sob story! I enjoyed it, could almost hear the violins...


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

I ran over a hooker who was being towed on a bike by a german shepherd who left lipstick all down the side of my mums car when i was 17...

She's a local celeb apparently according to the police


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Mate you are getting double reps for that sob story! I enjoyed it, could almost hear the violins...


Ha ha new you had a heart!They were not violins they were police sirens but your a few miles away!Am on my way to cells now! 

POSTED BY PIGPHONE MOBLE


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Make your own for £100 -big as you like ours is 6'6x6'4 and is made from 1 inch ply and 4x4 it can be routed and messed with to suit,ours is in two halves so i prop mine up as we spoke about before mate!Put the old memory mattress on and its blss--A man's bed!


yeah im tempted mate heavier i get the harder it is to get out the cnut lol


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

My mum's cousin, is Jay Cutler's dad!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> yeah im tempted mate heavier i get the harder it is to get out the cnut lol


When i moved over 21 stone i started breakin things occasionaly,now i have to make sure its man,sized or i will fook it up!

My bed does not creek or feck all,it will last years!

Better for your back and the mrs if the bed does'nt collapse on the short strokes,with you on top you big lump! :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BIGLBS385 said:


> When i moved over 21 stone i started breakin things occasionaly,now i have to make sure its man,sized or i will fook it up!
> 
> My bed does not creek or feck all,it will last years!
> 
> Better for your back and the mrs if the bed does'nt collapse on the short strokes,with you on top you big lump! :thumb:


haha , i went to b&q with the mrs ages ago and seen a nice summer seat , sat in it and broke the fcuker we never did go back :lol:


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

Met Steven Seagal in a restaurant 'Silom Village' on Silom road in Bangkok a few years ago. Bloody tall man! :blink:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> haha , i went to b&q with the mrs ages ago and seen a nice summer seat , sat in it and broke the fcuker we never did go back :lol:


Hay the fun of being heavy!I trod on a new caravan step and pancaked it!

The best one was on our honeymoon in '97 and one of those crappy plastic patio seats,the more drunk the more i forgot how crap!Until bang-me on the floor and the chair ten foot above me,coming down!It was the funniest thing anyone saw for ages and i did not live it down all holl. :lol: :lol:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Im only 17st but have managed to destroy 2 car foot pumps in a row


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

expletive said:


> Im only 17st but have managed to destroy 2 car foot pumps in a row


Did you get a pump though?:laugh:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Did you get a pump though?:laugh:


Yeah, car didnt though, had to call breakdown :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Hay the fun of being heavy!I trod on a new caravan step and pancaked it!
> 
> The best one was on our honeymoon in '97 and one of those crappy plastic patio seats,the more drunk the more i forgot how crap!Until bang-me on the floor and the chair ten foot above me,coming down!It was the funniest thing anyone saw for ages and i did not live it down all holl. :lol: :lol:


Thanks for reps Ewen and i suppose i had better thank you too Hillsy boy ! :beer:


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

i shot 2pac


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Thanks for reps Ewen and i suppose i had better thank you too Hillsy boy ! :beer:


Lol no worries, there's more to come! Gotta slag my love around first.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

HAWKUS said:


> i shot 2pac


Actually made me lol


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Actually made me lol


it was either that or the fact i kidnapped maddie mc cann,thought that be to offensive though,2pac one not so much...both are true though


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Bugger I shot B.I.G coz I thought he did it, I feel so bad now


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

I know Rosie Huntington-Whitely's brother pretty well. Never met her though.

Pity.


----------

